# square foot per hour ?



## CNYScapes

Does anyone have production rates for pickups with blades and loader with pushers. How about sidewalk production rates. I am trying to systemize my bidding process.


----------



## GSE

I've heard the average is 1 acre/hour for pickups and 4 acres/hour for pusher. That being said. . . . There's just too many variables.

What size/type truck and plow? How large of a loader and pusher? How good is the operator? How cut up is the lot? What's the depth and water content of the snow? Time of day? Traffic? Parked cars?

It's tough to use other people's production rates to bid. You need to figure out your own production rates and go from there. We run all 9.5 foot V blades on DRW 1 tons. They can generally plow 2-3 acres per hour. I have two of the best loader operators in the buisness running 3 yard machines with 16' pushers. They can normally hammer out 6-8 acres an hour.


----------



## CNYScapes

OK How about square foot per hour with this equipment?

1 backhoe Loader with 12 ft protech

3/4 ton chevy with blizzard 810

man with shovel


----------



## Mick

Ok, if you take the one acre per hour (average for an 8' straight blade), that's 43,560 sq ft per hour.

The 810, maybe 3/4 of that (41,000 sq ft per hour - approx)

man with shovel - 1/1,000 that 435 sq ft per hour (and one funeral).

(I was trying to be funny and got it all screwed up. The 810 should do about 50,000 sq ft per hour (1/4 again as much).


----------



## Littlefield

These production rates are the bomb, instead of people asking for prices all the time, this is what they should be asking. Then figure their own rate per hour based on what their business needs to make, not on what other people are charging.


----------



## bristolturf

Production rates are just very hard to determine just based on the snow type, amount of snow etc. Wet snow is harder to push then dry snow. Amount of snow. 1" of snow could take 45 minutes to push (1 Acre Lot) where as 2" of snow might take an hour. It also depends on the operator like gse said. You get a seasoned operator hes going to do more than a guy just starting our in his first few years. Is the lot wide open, or are there hundreds of islands or is it 4 or 5 different sections. How do you plow it, can you push the snow all one direction or does each parking space just need to be pushed back and over the curb?

way to many variables. thats why each lot is priced differently. I could price a 1 acre restaurant at a price of 90$/push for 1-3 inches. A 1 acre school parking lot could only be 75$/push becasue its all wide open


----------

